# vaniglia



## Théobald

Salive ! Chi mi potrebbe dare il significato di "vaniglia" in queste frasi di Paolo Conte (canzone, Novecento) ? Je n'ai rien trouvé dans les dictionnaires, ai seulement pensé à un néologisme inventé par lui (ça lui arrive) et qui assonerait avec "vano, vanità" ? Merci, grazie.

Dicono che sia tutta una vaniglia,
una grande battaglia,
una forte meraviglia... eh eh.


----------



## lorenzos

_Lassù, sui palcoscenico pleistocenico
Sull'altopiano preistorico
Prima vulcanico e poi galvanico
Dicono che sia tutta una vaniglia_
...
È solo una questione di rime, non cercherei significati particolari


----------



## Théobald

Grazie, è più o meno quello che avevo sopposto. Ora tocca a me inventare una rima  Buona sera.


----------



## lövastrell

lorenzos said:


> È solo una questione di rime, non cercherei significati particolari


Significati forse no, ma la parola ha delle connotazioni. La vaniglia ha un profumo gradevole, è un ingrediente di dolci e gelati, ecc.: se avesse detto 'fanghiglia' o 'bottiglia' o 'pastiglia' il verso non avrebbe funzionato nel contesto, o non allo stesso modo.


----------



## lorenzos

Come vuoi, @lövastrell, ma non so cosa c'entri la vaniglia con la grande battaglia del verso successivo:


> ...dicono che sia tutta una vaniglia,
> una grande battaglia,
> una forte meraviglia... eh... eh...


La bottiglia o la pastiglia sembrano ancor meno verosimili, ma la fanghiglia ci potrebbe stare, o la giunchiglia ; o anche _dicono sia tutto un parapiglia, un accapiglia, una guerriglia..._


----------



## lövastrell

Sì, certamente, ci possono stare altre parole. La poesia è mettere in fila delle parole sotto restrizioni formali, in questo caso il metro e la rima. Qui avrebbe potuto fare altre scelte, alcune peggiori, altre forse migliori. Se avesse detto 'fanghiglia' o 'parapiglia' sarebbe stato un verso banale, se avesse detto 'bottiglia' sarebbe stato privo di senso. 'Vaniglia' per me è una bella scelta, mentre trovo più debole 'una grande battaglia'. Ad ogni modo, essendo questo un forum di traduzione, volevo solo indicare al nostro amico bordolese che la parola scelta da Conte, al di là della rima, ha il proprio alone evocativo. Non so poi se si possa riprodurre in francese.

Edit: tra l'altro, non escludo che Théobald abbia visto giusto nel supporre che possa esserci un tentativo di evocare 'vanità, vaneggiamento'. La costruzione "tutta una..." autorizza la supposizione.


----------

